# Textfeld als Zeiteingabefeld verwenden



## Locutus2k (25. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gern ein Textfeld nutzen um dort eine Zeiteingabe vorzunehmen. Ich möchte kein DateField verwenden, weil ich dort sowas wie am, pm usw. habe. Ich brauche das für eine Zeit die sowas aussagt wie "Ich bin heute 2:05:34 gelaufen". Von daher würde ich das Feld gerne füllen mit 00:00:00. Der Cursor soll am anfafng des Feldes seien. Wenn nun eine eingabe erfolgt, soll die nächste 0 ersetzt werden.

Ich habe versucht bestimmte Methoden in der TextField Klasse zu überschreiben, hatte aber keinen großen erfolg damit. Hat da jemand noch eine andere Idee??


----------



## MarcoBehnke (26. Jul 2007)

Zeig doch mal, was Du bereits versucht hast, dann suchen wir gemeinsam die Lösung!


----------



## Locutus2k (30. Jul 2007)

Ich hatte versucht, die unterschiedlichen Methoden wie "setString(...)" usw. zu überschreiben. Leider hatte das aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Ich habe mir jetzt mit einem Canves ein eigenes Eingabefeld gebaut.


----------



## jrnew (30. Jul 2007)

Las beginner möchte ich auf die Frage zurückkommen.
Würde gerene eine neue Klasse von JtTextField ableiten, um vorab Grundeinstellungen, z.B Font, forgound, Background einstellen zu können.
Eine Antwort würde mich freuen
JR


----------



## The_S (31. Jul 2007)

Du bist sicher, dass du J2ME und nicht J2SE meinst!?


----------

